

How Can Decision Making Be Improved? (2008) [pdf] - chdir
http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/08-102.pdf

======
chdir
Favorite quote from the above paper: _Albert Einstein once said, “We can 't
solve problems by using the same kind of thinking we used when we created
them.”_ However, it is possible that the unconscious mental system can, in
fact, do just that.

Related reading : Thinking fast & slow [1]

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Fast-Slow-Daniel-
Kahneman/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Fast-Slow-Daniel-
Kahneman/dp/0374533555/)

------
dqdo
Interesting article. My company is actually trying to tackle the problem of
how to make better group decisions within large organizations. You can check
out our website at: paramountdecisions.com

------
schauma
I can't read this. My poor eyes. Learn about LateX please.

